# 2048 Passes -



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

yahoo.

Luckily I tuned in this am - I just tuned in to hear Robinson, Andrist and then the vote. - what did I miss in the discussion?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I looked at the calander this morning and I didn't see it.You are saying it passed??What was the vote?


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

passed 26-20....don't have a break down of the yes/no votes, but will shortly and get them posted.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

26-20. A sincere thanks to everyone who worked so hard on this one. Lots of work left, but it's nice to see that hard work can pay off. Check the roll tomorrow. If your Senator voted yes, be sure to send a thank you message. Great job everyone!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

it was 26 ya, 20 na.

I tuned in at about 10:25, and it was all done by 10:30 - I got the feeling that I missed a lot (Andrist said he was speaking a second time..)
I'd like to hear who should be sent a thank you note.

M.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

What's the Forum going to say for this one? (not that I read the forum - even the pictures aren't that good ....)

M.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dan...you called the vote exactly on.Thanks for all the work on this.We owe you big time if this is made into law.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Cudo's to Dan, Dick, Chris, and eveyone else that helped in letting our voices be heard. We have a long way to go so let's keep a positve attitude win lose or draw.

Dan and Dick and Chris. What kind of cold drink is your preference? I think that a lot of readers would like to say thank you.


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

If there has to be a cap, 2048 is as good as any. Personally, I prefer no cap but I guess this will work. I'm disappointed but that's the beauty of the legislative process - everyone can voice their opinion. I'm sure the legislators are sick of reading emails regarding this issue.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Congratulations to all involved in the passage of this bill. As I have stated in the past, I am all for this cap as it will allow me and my son (he is almost two) the opportunity to come to No. Dak. for years to come and be guaranteed a quality hunt, even if it is only every other year.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Great News! :beer:

What's the chance the house will pass it as well?


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

great news but still far from over... we all need to continue to work hard now to get it through the house, which will probably take some work..


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i saw on another site where dick said they were trying to revote 2048??? is this true?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A huge thank you to those that did all the organizing, as stated before... we owe you guys a cool one and a debt of gratitude.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This just in from my senator. Greater North Dakota Asc. and the outfitter lobbists are pounding the halls trying to get enough votes to overturn 2048. Get on the horn now to tell your senator to hang tight if they voted for the bill. Do it now.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Yes, the opponants (legislators and lobbying groups) of 2048 are right now working HUGE to try and turn a couple of votes and have this reconsidered. Under Senate rules, a motion to reconsider may be made within 24 hours of the vote. That is why it is vitally critical that EVERYONE follow up on this bill NOW. If your Senator voted YES, thank him/her and ask that he/she hold their vote in any reconsideration attempt. If your Senator voted NO, ask him/her to change their vote to YES if the motion is made. These contacts are as important as the contacts made prior to the vote. Remember, assume nothing. Rather, do all you can. 1-888-635-3447.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Senators voting for 2048 were: Bercier, Brown, Christenson, Cook, Dever, Espegard, Fairfield, Fischer, Flakoll, Holmberg. G Lee, J Lee, Lindaas, Lyson, Mathern, Nelson, NEthing, Nichols, Polovitz, Robinson, Seymour, Stenehjem, Syverson, Tallackson, Thane, Tollefson---------------Tell them thanks for today and* HOLD THAT POSITION.*


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

No use wasting all the effort I put in copy/pasting:
If you promise to send only very nice, thank-you, continue the support messages, here are the email address of the senators that supported 2048. This way just copy all the addresses into the BCC so they all get the email, but don't know you sent it to everyone else at the same time.

Hope this helps,
M.

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], 
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

We lost two years ago we need to keep up the pressur sp. this e tree is great but look at Bis. minot etc. we need there help.... Call etc.The fight has just begun, take my word for it ,Larry and the rest of us have seen it.this e tree is not big enough,the House is where the battle grounds are drawn.Dig in and get more members......they will f,,,,,, this thing up . we need to stay the corse,Remberer we are at Cross over. A lot can change/ We may not get what we want but but it is a start.....Please get as meany of your hunting friends to call as you can. it is now or never,,,,,,,, sandy barnes


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

MRN,

Great idea on the addresses and BCC. Last night it took me about 20 minutes to send out individual e-mails. Tonight it took about 2 minutes--thanks.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

What was in this bill? What does the cap have to do with? If I could just get a qick summary. Thanks Jason


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Senator Andrist has been heard this morning claiming he's now gotten 7 Senators to flip their YES votes to NO. If this is true, 2048 is in tough shape today. I hope EVERYONE got a hold of their Senator.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

One of the Senators wrote me back and said that the Republicans are trying to turn it around. I didn't really pay attention who voted for and against--is this bill really that partisan?


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Only four senators need to change their vote - If four change their vote, the vote swings to 24-22 against this bill. Seven is overkill.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Senator O'Connel ...a no vote is in the hospital,so they would need an extra one.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Any idea what's going on in the senate? I've tried to listen the Senate audio a few time this AM, but I just get an electronic hum. The house has audio.

M.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Lots of dynamics at play here and lots of scenarios to play out. First, the motion to reconsider must pass, and what I don't know is whether that must pass by a simple majority of those present or the normal 24 majority. If the motion passes, essentially the slate is whiped clean, as if the vote didn't take place yesterday. That means it still takes 24 votes to pass the bill. Undoubtedly lots of stuff going on right now behind the scenes. You never know, there could be one or two "NAYS" that switch as well, and one Senator was absent yesterday that is present today. If Andrist really got seven to flip, 2048 is in trouble. If he only got 3-4 that may not be enough, even based upon yesterday's numbers. EVERYONE has to have made their calls - that's the best insurance we've got. After that, keep your Malox bottle close by, say a little prayer and hang on - it's going to be a long day.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

What's the cutoff time? Do they have all day or just 24 hours from the time of yesterday's vote?

Thanks for keeping us updated Dan.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

They have until the Senate goes into final recess for the day today. The Senate held session this morning, is now in temporary recess and will come back for more work this afternoon.


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Qwack said:


> One of the Senators wrote me back and said that the Republicans are trying to turn it around. I didn't really pay attention who voted for and against--is this bill really that partisan?


By looking at the vote, it seems that it was more urban vs rural.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Approximately 3:30 pm Central Time and not a murmur on this site  . Anyone know what is happening?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Seante still in session. Nothing yet. Won't know until it comes up or the gavel strikes adjourning the session for the day.


----------



## nodaker (Jan 25, 2003)

bioman

I hope there is only one thought going on right now and that is what friends have I missed in the first go a round of calling their legislators.
I am not counting any chickens before they hatch, but hope everyone has formed their thoughts for WRITING their representative expressing concerns for a QUALITY hunt and that commercialization isn't worth it.

Quote: 
The keystone for protecting the public's resources under the public trust doctrine is that the State must administer its trust interests consistent with trust purposes and values. The duties imposed upon the State are those of a trustee, not simply the duties of a business manager trying to cut a deal. The key to carrying out the public trust duties of the State are its powers to regulate as well as protect the State's fundamental rights in trust properties and the use of those properties.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What time do they go into final recess for the day? Right now it's 4:40, and I'd assume they'd quit at 5:00....anyone heard anything lately?


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

The roll call shows they have voted on about 26 bills and amendments today. There are about 30 bills on the calendar today with nothing mentioned on the calendar regarding SB2048.

May be a long day in the senate.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

This stage of the session, no telling how long they'll go. All bills in Senate have to get acted on not later than Friday. Just prior to cross-over and the close of the session, they meet as long as they must to get through the bills. They're making good progress today versus today's calendar, but I'm sure they've got a full load tomorrow and Friday, so no telling'


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Senate adjourned - 2048 to House


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

We need the play by play.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Wow, what a day. Just goes to show that you really never know when it comes to politics.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great...thanks Dan


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

No play by play to give. Motion to reconsider never made. As such, vote yesterday stands and 2048 is sent to the House for further consideration. First to HNRC, probably in the next couple of weeks, and then, with any HNRC amendments, to the House floor. Friday is the equivilant of half-time, after which players change sides (actually the bills that survived the first half change sides), and then we play the second half. Thanks to the many who put in a lot of time on this one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I finally got time with my work in Vegas this week to tune in to the forum.

I think 2048 was a group effort. Everyone put in their voice and it was heard.

Special thanks to Dan, Curt W., Dick M., all of the Sportsmen's groups who put forth the effort (NDSA has been in the trenches long before the etree).

I'm sure I won't have a hard time finding a place to celebrate out here!


----------

